# Wheel horse mower conversion



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

"rising gas prices"...so he spends $1000 to fix that problem for a lawn mower 😂

Nicely done build.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

remy_martian said:


> "rising gas prices"...so he spends $1000 to fix that problem for a lawn mower 😂
> 
> Nicely done build.


Well, I did want a backup mower too 😁


----------

